# Help me find this type of Slide



## Buhaypa (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm new here but I'm hoping to get help and give help where needed.

I've been looking for some hardware like the following in the attached image. The slide out work-counter also needs to slide sideways as well.

Has anyone seen where to get these type of four directional slides?

Take care, Happy New Year to everyone.

Brad


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never seen anything like that. May I ask why it needs to be two directional?

George


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never seen that either. Maybe install a forward to back slide on top of one going side to side?
Or install the slides on a track that runs side to side?


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree that you won't find that particular configuration (especially in your spec'd size) off-the-shelf. It would be pretty easy to make even with the inexpensive ball bearing glides from the big box stores. Depending on how wide/deep and what its use is, I might under-mount it so as not to see the glides.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't seen that before either. If you can't find one you could mount undermount drawer guides to this tract and make it work. http://www.pbclinear.com/Plain-Bearing-Linear-Slide-Systems


----------

